# misc. stuff...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today I went to Transvision to help a friend to find a bike. I saw Warp there looking at some Turbos and Alubikes..... j/k.. We had a short talk, he had to go.

I'm going to buy this from a friend, looking for the cleats since he lost them. I hope that the granja colorada has them for a nice price.. I'll ask.



















When I went to Playa del Carmen on XMass, one of the parks had this.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice candies!


that cable things looks like fun...

In CR there are "canopy tours" all over the place...but in those you hang from the cable directly from a harness...it's pretty cool


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, what about your 647's??

You'll like the Candies in the wet... not so sure about dry as the feel is more loose while clipped, but rather hard to come out and not adjustable. But you use the pedals far more stiffer than I ever did.

Next time I'll spring for some of the fancier ATAC's... I really love them in muddy stuff.

You can use the 647's for dry stuff and the Candies for the muddy rides... that'd be a killer combo.

Wait... I just karma'ed my 424's... :madman: :madman: :madman:

It was nice to see you yesterday! Nice surprise... I'm going back today t pick up my wheel and have ride tomorrow on the Pike and the just (properly) rebuilt Roco.

Got your PM... I'm giving it a deep thought before going back at you. The idea has some solid ground... but the other option does too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto keep the god damn MotoLite.

Warp: You are a prostitute! I WANT A PIKE TOO :madmax:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It was nice to see you yesterday! Nice surprise... I'm going back today t pick up my wheel and have ride tomorrow on the Pike and the just (properly) rebuilt Roco.
> 
> Got your PM... I'm giving it a deep thought before going back at you. The idea has some solid ground... but the other option does too.


Sweet! Let us know your thoughts on the Pike, Warp!

I swapped the RVL for the Pike on the Satly yesterday and went for a ride today...I could feel a bit the extra weight...but in general it was awesome...trails were snowy in some parts though


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roberto keep the god damn MotoLite.
> 
> Warp: You are a prostitute! I WANT A PIKE TOO :madmax:


Too short for you... Unless you're thinking 4X/DJ.

Keep the dang 66... if you didn't sell it, drongo.

If you did, ask Rito for the Z1... more meat than the Pike. Yeah, it's heavy but damping is SOOOOO sweet. Mind you, not as good as the RC2, though. But the Z1 can take an RC2 cart from a 2006 Z1.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Huh? I want a FREE PIKE not changing my beloved 66..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Huh? I want a FREE PIKE not changing my beloved 66..


Get a boyfriend...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Whafe and Warp sitting in a tree

K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Whafe and Warp sitting in a tree
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G


Just kissing will get you nowhere near a free fork...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oye Warp, BTI ya no tiene en stock el Roco WorldCup asi que me queda de opcion el TST, pero he leido de varios que vienen mal de fabrica.... seria facil repararlo en caso de que venga malo o mejor me espero a conseguir el WC?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Oye Warp, BTI ya no tiene en stock el Roco WorldCup asi que me queda de opcion el TST, pero he leido de varios que vienen mal de fabrica.... seria facil repararlo en caso de que venga malo o mejor me espero a conseguir el WC?


Mejor espera...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Just kissing will get you nowhere near a free fork...


hahahaha


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tacu... me puse a ver un poco los esquematicos (windwave.co.uk) del Roco TST y el WC.

Son casi iguales, pero el WC tendria mejor damping (duh, que sropresa, no?). El TST no tiene muchas mas partes que el WC.

No creo que sean dificiles de reparar... te echo la mano si se te friega. Tienen la gran ventaja que existe un procedimiento y son mas faciles de purgar que un Roco Air R.

Ya tu decides si quieres el performance del WC o la versatilidad del TST.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Quiero el performance del WC pero no hay en stock  waaaaa


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Quiero el performance del WC pero no hay en stock  waaaaa


Espérate entonces... creo que vale la pena esperar para obtener exactamente lo que quieres.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahorita si pido el TST me ahorro unos 800 pesos entre que es mas barato y el envio de mandarlo independientemente desde Larry (MtnHighCyclery).

Ya no se que hacer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ahorita si pido el TST me ahorro unos 800 pesos entre que es mas barato y el envio de mandarlo independientemente desde Larry (MtnHighCyclery).
> 
> Ya no se que hacer.


Puedes traerlo y despues si no te acomoda, enviarlo a Push... en un futuro.

Si te mudas a BC, Zoke Canada te lo puede poner a punto tambien.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pedire el WC con Larry, ya mejor de una vez.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pedire el WC con Larry, ya mejor de una vez.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Roberto,

Yo tengo un par de "cleats" para crank brothers que no uso. Si las quieres te las paso.

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Larry me ofrecio un Fox DHX 5 2008 a un precio increible....


QUE HAGOOO??? jajaja

Roco WC vs. DHX 5..... hmmm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Olvidenlo, ya pedi el WorldCup a Montana


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Olvidenlo, ya pedi el WorldCup a Montana


tsk tsk te perdiste de un buen shock... por uno mejor, hahahhahaha

Es muy bueno el DHX, pero creo que el WC te va a gustar mas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sip, mejor damper, mas facil de darle servicio, el boost valve no corta el flujo del aceite provocando spikes, y pues es mas plush y sensible..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roco on its way, frame delayed until the 28th


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roco on its way, frame delayed until the 28th


bummer on the frame setback...but great on the shock :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roco on its way, frame delayed until the 28th


Great... they'll hit home at the same time.

no point on having one without the other.... Believe me, it's freaking chinese torture.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ETA on the shock is the 22nd... its February now, back to fast deliveries


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... its February now, back to fast deliveries


Since January, bro...

Congrats!!! I'm fizzing at the bung to see your "Perra Brava".


----------

